# Dam I hate lunch breaks



## Pluto (Jun 2, 2013)

I hate how you don't know who is going to be in the lunch room, and where you are going to sit. Thats the worst part of my job, especially as I work at the main office and all the big bosses are in the building.


----------



## Hallowed Ground (Dec 1, 2013)

In my last job there was a shop about 5 minutes walk away so i would walk there every lunch break to get something to eat/eat away from others.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

I used to just go out to my car and listen to music. Thankfully now I live less than a mile from work so I just go home for an hour.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Not sure if you actually have to eat your lunch in the lunch room. I would eat my lunch inside my car with the ceiling window open. I used to eat my lunch outside in front of the steps but since I was on people's way, I would eat in my car now.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

I do too sometimes, sometimes, I need to walk away. But I truly resist urges like this.

I always need to go somewhere alone... Idk why, unless I actually have a friend and enjoy their company .


----------



## FelineFatale (Nov 30, 2013)

I currently started at new job at a great location and I can't say that I'm the best of friends with my fellow trainees, but we all sit together at lunch breaks like we're friends. How it usually goes, though, is they all talk about their personal and social lives. All about their boyfriends, husbands, children, friends, what they have plan for the weekend, and what vacations they have in store for them in the near future.


Then there I sit among them with little to nothing in common and silently just listening. None of them have yet to ask me why I'm so quiet during the conversations. I also feel like they've all exchanged phone numbers with each other, but none of them have asked me for mine.


So yeah, future co-workers and nothing more, I guess. Lucky me.


----------



## Pluto (Jun 2, 2013)

I don't really want to go out and eat alone as I have only just started there last week. Otherwise people will think im avoiding them. But it is so hard to talk to people them


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I usually just go for a walk/look around. If I'm working for 5 hours or less, I don't take the break.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I don't see why they have to be in the middle of the day why can't they be at the end and leave an hour earlier . I used to do this and it's heaps better knocking off earlier.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Me too. I hate them at school. So boring. Oh yeah, all of school is unbelievably boring.


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

I don't eat lunch so I just sit at my desk playing with my phone instead :I


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't get a lunch break, I get two fifteen minute breaks.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

If I've managed to score a park close to work I will just head out in my car for my break. Otherwise I don't really bother taking one. The lunch room is cramped and full of people I don't know, and our workplace is next to a major road so not really conducive to a pleasant lunchtime stroll.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

I just hate walking into the lunchroom and not knowing who'll be in there then having to go through the awkward hi- how are you whilst not really giving a s***. 

I wish I could ignore people and just talk to the select few I actually like but having people overhear our convos is awk as hell.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I hate that. I've eaten lunch in my breakroom a couple of times but it felt sooo awkward seeing others in there and having to 'socialize' when I didn't want to. Now I go to my car and eat.


----------



## Golden Angel (May 30, 2014)

I fkn hate lunch breaks. I try to avoid to go thre when there's full kitchen, usually try to sit somnewhere where's nobodys watching/bothering me.


----------



## Just Here (Jul 16, 2013)

I eat my lunch in my car every day. Love the break from other people and also love to read.


----------



## Boomaloom (May 28, 2014)

Just Here said:


> I eat my lunch in my car every day. Love the break from other people and also love to read.


Yes. I was the exact same. I would be so sick of listening to people on a phone for 2/3 hours at a time that the last thing I wanted was to go to a lunch room to hear them again. The peace of my car, a sandwich and the radio was bliss.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

I just drive home on my lunch brake since i live only about a mile away, all of my coworkers like to stay and talk during lunch, but i'll be the first one to leave right at lunch to avoid them and having to try and "socialize".


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I eat my lunch at my desk and take a walk during my lunch break.


----------



## ICat (Jul 21, 2012)

in my x-job I used to sneak out home at lunch, don't like eating in a car coz it gets messy


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

I used to hate the lunchroom so much. Sitting there alone listening to middle-aged men talk about their boring lives on the other side of the room (well, tbh I don't have much room to talk about "boring").

Then I bought a car and since I live 5 miles from work I can easily go home for lunch every day.


----------



## Nessie91 (Jan 5, 2012)

I use to hide in the Bathroom. No lies.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

I can't stand down time. Ugh. I don't even take lunch breaks.


----------

